# Let's Go Surfing!!



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Recent trip to Southern California.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

nice waves!


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

beautiful shots....


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a fun trip!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Love the waves (and the ocean in general)!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, now I wanna go to the beach and hug some walruses...er sea lions, or whatever those big things with whiskers are.


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

a little Florida surf.... ;-)


----------

